# which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dialup



## rajeshjsl (Feb 9, 2005)

which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dialup


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 9, 2005)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dialup



cheapest???   well ther r lotsa cable internet providers.. sum keep download limits but sum dont.. n mind u am payin 500 a month for my internet.. n unlimited downloads.. speed is also gud.. gettin about 10-15K a sec.. 

for furthur info on best broadband services available click below   

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14034


----------



## klinux (Feb 9, 2005)

join an MNC with high speed net connection . Get a 1-2 gb usb drive or use the companies dvd writer  . Plus they pay you .


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 9, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> join an MNC with high speed net connection . Get a 1-2 gb usb drive or use the companies dvd writer



lol tat way u can also get paid for using internet


----------



## daj123 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dia*



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> cheapest???   well ther r lotsa cable internet providers.. sum keep download limits but sum dont.. n mind u am payin 500 a month for my internet.. n unlimited downloads.. speed is also gud.. gettin about 10-15K a sec..


whoa which one do you use?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 10, 2005)

BSNL Data One is the best i have ever seen


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2005)

Also the unlimited ones the local cablewall gives, is also cheaper...


----------



## manas (Feb 10, 2005)

Try BSNL'S new 256kbps broadband service.At Rs 500/- p.m. and a 1GB transfer limit it is one of the cheapest solutions.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dia*



			
				daj123 said:
			
		

> bharathbala2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sum local stuff dude.. my tv cable operator gives this connection..


----------



## freezer (Feb 10, 2005)

*Cheap Internet over GPRS*

You can surf the net over GPRS by connecting your PC and mobile. Airtel charges 600/month for unlimited downloading without any download limit. If you have an EDGE enabled handset then you will get downloading speeds of about 15 to 20  KBps


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 10, 2005)

but surfing without edge using gprs is tiresome.. gives only dial up speed!


----------



## shivac11 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dia*



			
				rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dialup




Go for *Reliance Broadband*??? though they r poor in mobile tech.. there broadband services r excellent... for less than 400 pm u can enjoy the whole lot of internet...


----------



## daj123 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dia*



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> sum local stuff dude.. my tv cable operator gives this connection..


which great cablewalla is this? Which city are you in?


----------



## theraven (Feb 11, 2005)

most of the cable operators provide cable net as well nowadays 
which city are u in ? 
anyways ... this is mumbai im talkin abt


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 11, 2005)

am in bangalore..


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 11, 2005)

Guys use data one of bsnl you get a speed of 256K and a download speed of 30KB No limits (till June) all this for Rs 500/- ONLY. Life does not get better than this


----------



## daj123 (Feb 11, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> most of the cable operators provide cable net as well nowadays
> which city are u in ?
> anyways ... this is mumbai im talkin abt


duh! I know. I too am in Mumbai. Which cable net are you using? 64K unlimited @ 500 is very reasonable!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 11, 2005)

same here.. am in bangalore.. i get 64K unlimited at 500 and i can also upgrade it to 128K @ 800.. not sure if that also unlimited.. but it mus b..


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Feb 13, 2005)

bsnl broadband is the culest!


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Feb 13, 2005)

bsnl broadband is the culest!
Or use da bfone2 instead!


----------



## shivac11 (Feb 14, 2005)

YO man, BSNL is the NEXT BIG THING in BB... But other players will soon join the suit.. The best is to wait n see... CUSTOMER always wins in today's market... Have a gr8 V-DAY everybody...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 14, 2005)

My cablewallah at Cuttack recently upgarded my connection from 64kB to 256kB! Steady download speeds of 30-35kB. At 500 bucks pm, its a steal. Who cares for dial-up?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 14, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> My cablewallah at Cuttack recently upgarded my connection from 64kB to 256kB! Steady download speeds of 30-35kB. At 500 bucks pm, its a steal. Who cares for dial-up?



lucky u.. i asked my cable guy for an upgrade to 128K n he says pay 300 more..  so i dropped it


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2005)

> which is the cheapest way of getting internet except dialup



who said dial-up was cheap?


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2005)

hey bharatbala2003, how come your post count is more than 300 when even though you've just joined on the 4th of feb? happy posting!


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 14, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> hey bharatbala2003, how come your post count is more than 300 when even though you've just joined on the 4th of feb? happy posting



now is that a compliment or a way to tell am spammin.. anyways u can check my threads.. n i haven spammed so far.. i jus reply to almos all the posts.. or atleast try to learn sumthing dude.. n it doesn matter how many counts i have.. cos i jus wanna gain sum knowledge


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 15, 2005)

@bharatbala: The upgrade was largely due to DataOne being introduced! So even though I dont have DataOne, I am a big fan of it.


----------

